# Imprint Horse Shoes on Laminitics



## dressage_diva (18 July 2016)

Has anyone had any experience of laminitics wearing Imprint Horse Shoes? If so, did your horse have any pedal bone sinkage and how long did it take for your horse to show significant improvement after having the Imprints on?

I have a 21yr old gelding with laminitis whose pedal bone has sunk in the right fore. He's had Imprints on for a week and shown slight improvement, but nothing significant and we are concerned that given the lack of immediate significant improvement we may need to pts (he is bright in himself).


----------



## Auslander (18 July 2016)

Our laminitic girl has just gone back into Imprints (and copper sulphate flavoured Equipak), after having a bit of a setback.She walked across to the farrier area as if she was treading on hot coals, and came back on springs. The improvement was instantaneous - she took a few tentative strides, realised her feet didn't hurt, and she was off. She's had them on a week now, and she's bouncing around like a spring lamb. I'm sorry your lad isn't doing as well - it's heartbreaking watching them in such a state. 

Shehad moderate sinkage of both pedal bones, and some rotation of one - we've also had a few issues with gas pockets. She's been rehabbing since an acute attack in January (16 years old, and never had it before). It's a crappy, horrible condition - we've shed so many tears over the dear girl...


----------



## dressage_diva (18 July 2016)

Pleased to hear they're working for your girl Auslander. You are definitely right about it being a horrible condition. I have shed so many years over my boy this last week or so (it is his first ever laminitis too). Was certain we were going to have to pts this morning but vet agrees to give him until the end of the week given he has shown slight improvement.

Out of interest how quickly did you get the imprints on your mare after X-rays showed sinkage? My boy deteriorated on the Thurs and vet saw him (thought abscess) but we couldn't get him xrayed until the Friday afternoon and then couldn't get a remedial farrier until the Monday. I fear the delay in getting them on hasn't helped. I think if I had any other horses suffer this in future I would get them on as soon as he was diagnosed with laminitis and slight rotation rather than waiting until he deteriorated (but I didn't know about them then and he seemed to be improving on the heart bars we out on him originally!).


----------



## Auslander (18 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Pleased to hear they're working for your girl Auslander. You are definitely right about it being a horrible condition. I have shed so many years over my boy this last week or so (it is his first ever laminitis too). Was certain we were going to have to pts this morning but vet agrees to give him until the end of the week given he has shown slight improvement.

Out of interest how quickly did you get the imprints on your mare after X-rays showed sinkage? My boy deteriorated on the Thurs and vet saw him (thought abscess) but we couldn't get him xrayed until the Friday afternoon and then couldn't get a remedial farrier until the Monday. I fear the delay in getting them on hasn't helped. I think if I had any other horses suffer this in future I would get them on as soon as he was diagnosed with laminitis and slight rotation rather than waiting until he deteriorated (but I didn't know about them then and he seemed to be improving on the heart bars we out on him originally!).
		
Click to expand...

The first set went on about 4 days after she was diagnosed - she was in kaolin poultices for the first few days while we co-ordinated vet and farrier - was a bit tricky getting them both in the same place at the same time. I'm lucky in that my farrier does a lot of remedial work, so it was quicker than finding a new farrier with experience of fitting Imprints.

She had 3 cycles of Imprints, then a month barefoot, then heartbars with Equipak - now back in Imprints as she wasn't comfortable in anything else. She's tested negative for Cushings, but we are treating her with EMS in mind - strict diet, Metformin and aspirin (for improved circulation), and Metacam for pain relief (she was on bute, but we reverted when she had the setback)


----------



## Britestar (18 July 2016)

I had imprints on my cob years ago, and she too showed an instant improvment. She was stable bound for 6/8 weeks, and then was barefoot. Her attack was very mild and caught early.

Little cob who had horrific laminitis 2 years ago had heart bars and equi pak from the start. He had in all four feet and was stabled for 11 months. He showed much slower progress (in comfort) , but his rotation was very severe in all four feet, and his back feet sunk. In fact his back feet were no longer technically attached to the rest of his body!!


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2016)

They are amazing. Seen amazing improvements on several horses.

Primarily, this is because the hoof wall is no longer taking load. If you imagine a lolly stick pushing though a plastic cup, that's the pedal bone (and the weight above) tearing the laminae in the capsule. With no support in the middle of the cup, this is a searing pain. The imprint provides support to that lolly stick so it's not tearing laminae inside. It's stabilises the sinking bone. The hoof wall has to be trimmed nicely to the sole so that the sole can also support the pedal bone or it won't work for long. 

Sorry about lolly stick analogy, crude but that is the very basic of what is happening. 

This is why barefoot works so well for laminitis, with someone who knows what they are doing, stabilising the pedal bone inside the hoof is key to healing. It's exactly what the imprint shoe is emulating.


----------



## Nari (18 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Pleased to hear they're working for your girl Auslander. You are definitely right about it being a horrible condition. I have shed so many years over my boy this last week or so (it is his first ever laminitis too). Was certain we were going to have to pts this morning but vet agrees to give him until the end of the week given he has shown slight improvement.

Out of interest how quickly did you get the imprints on your mare after X-rays showed sinkage? My boy deteriorated on the Thurs and vet saw him (thought abscess) but we couldn't get him xrayed until the Friday afternoon and then couldn't get a remedial farrier until the Monday. I fear the delay in getting them on hasn't helped. I think if I had any other horses suffer this in future I would get them on as soon as he was diagnosed with laminitis and slight rotation rather than waiting until he deteriorated (but I didn't know about them then and he seemed to be improving on the heart bars we out on him originally!).
		
Click to expand...

If there was a gap between the x-rays & the shoes being fitted I wonder if anything had changed & so the trim &/or shoe fit isn't ideal? If you can afford it I'd try to co-ordinate a vet & farrier visit to redo x-rays & see if anything can be improved, tiny changes can make a huge difference.

Good luck, and don't give up hope yet.


----------



## JillA (18 July 2016)

They were discussed for mine but the farrier who was recommended by my vet thought they wouldn't be rigid enough for him, he is a wb x. He had heart bars instead but to me, the hoof boots with pads we got him in to later have made the most difference. They provide as much support (he had sinkage too) but with more scope for stimulating sole growth.


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2016)

JillA said:



			They were discussed for mine but the farrier who was recommended by my vet thought they wouldn't be rigid enough for him, he is a wb x. He had heart bars instead but to me, the hoof boots with pads we got him in to later have made the most difference. They provide as much support (he had sinkage too) but with more scope for stimulating sole growth.
		
Click to expand...

Boots are a really good alternative and sometimes much better - particularly with pads in.


----------



## dressage_diva (18 July 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Boots are a really good alternative and sometimes much better - particularly with pads in.
		
Click to expand...

Tallyho! you sound like you've had lots of experience with laminitis? Have you ever seen a horse take a while to improve with the Imprints on?

Do boots with pads just make the horse more comfortable or can they restabalose the pedal bone too?


----------



## JillA (18 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Tallyho! you sound like you've had lots of experience with laminitis? Have you ever seen a horse take a while to improve with the Imprints on?

Do boots with pads just make the horse more comfortable or can they restabalose the pedal bone too?
		
Click to expand...

Read The Laminitis Site, it's all on there, including outcomes which are much better without shoes - boots with their pads provide the support the pedal bones need,, but that support is across the whole foot.


----------



## Nari (18 July 2016)

We used styrofoams which were taped on & changed regularly. They conform to the shape of the foot & support the whole sole, they made my horse instantly more comfortable & because they're taped on they don't move - wrongly or rightly that would concern me about pads in boots unless the boots were a perfect fit.


----------



## Auslander (18 July 2016)

Whilst I agree that going without shoes has many benefits, we tried it with our girl, and she was not able to cope. She had boots and pads, but she was really struggling, hence going back to shoes. When you've got a horse in horrible pain, there is nothing wrong with going for the option that makes the horse most comfortable, and in our case, that was Imprints.


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Tallyho! you sound like you've had lots of experience with laminitis? Have you ever seen a horse take a while to improve with the Imprints on?

Do boots with pads just make the horse more comfortable or can they restabalose the pedal bone too?
		
Click to expand...

No difference between the two. They have improved greatly with both... you see, the principle is there. The pressure has to come off the hoof wall in the early stages and by supporting the frog, however which way, styrofoam/imprint/boot and pad/deep bedding etc. it's the support.

Just think, it's the hoof capsule the turns around the pedal bone... Do you see? The bones cannot move much, the are fixed with tendon and limited joint mobility. Any rotation is the rotation of the capsule around the bone. If the perimeter is too high, the bone will "sink" down, pushing the sole and hoof wall out and forward. What the imprint or pad does is, it lifts the pedal bone from underneath. Providing instant relief. 

If you put the edge of the plastic cup on a ring on a table, let's say, the lolly stick will push through until it reaches the table. This causes a bulge on the underside of the cup. It could pop through. So supporting the frog which is in fact the support for the pedal bone, will naturally be a relief. 

As long as you can maintain the relief until swelling all stabilised, healing has started, then, the hoof can support itself with as little as half of the new strong laminae, 6-8weeks as long as you do not periphally load the hoof... I.e. The wall. All load bearing surfaces must bear weight. 

Heart bar shoes provide this but the outcome is often, not always, worse as the back of the hoof is closed and never able to strengthen. So you get what is essentially, muscle wastage of the digital cushion, hard to get back. So every time you try barefoot, you will encounter trouble and it will hurt the horse. It would take months to build a digital cushion strong enough to weight bear nevermind absorb shock. So, shoes will be best, unless you can afford a year or so, maybe more on soft, then hard ground.

Do look up Rockley Farm. No affiliation but valuable research.


----------



## dressage_diva (18 July 2016)

Thanks TallyHo. Have you had any experience where Imprint shoes have not managed to lift the pedal bone?

Horse definitely can't go to Rockley Farm at the moment as would not be able to stand the journey.


----------



## Regandal (18 July 2016)

I had a 17.2 hunter go down (literally) with acute laminitis.  He had lost one shoe the day before, vet removed the other shoe and strapped putty pads on.  A week later the pads came off and he went into RX therapy boots with thick pads.  
Every day I removed the pads, scrubbed and dried his feet and put dry pads in (he was very good at keeping his feet up for me).  He wore those for about 3 months. 
I took him fully barefoot after that. 
He wasn't xrayed, but vet reckoned there was a bit of sinkage going by the indentation above the band.


----------



## tallyho! (19 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Thanks TallyHo. Have you had any experience where Imprint shoes have not managed to lift the pedal bone?

Horse definitely can't go to Rockley Farm at the moment as would not be able to stand the journey.
		
Click to expand...

No. Never heard of it not working but all cases were x-rayed first to make sure there No other abnormalities. Your farrier will need the X-rays before fitting the imprints.


----------



## dressage_diva (19 July 2016)

tallyho! said:



			No. Never heard of it not working but all cases were x-rayed first to make sure there No other abnormalities. Your farrier will need the X-rays before fitting the imprints.
		
Click to expand...

He was xrayed prior and the farrier worked from them when fitting them.


----------



## tallyho! (19 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			He was xrayed prior and the farrier worked from them when fitting them.
		
Click to expand...

Then all should be good. It's a long waiting game, patience really is a virtue with laminitis. Don't be fooled early on by soundness if any is shown. Give laminitis time to heal properly and the hoof time to grow and grow well. Allow some time with no shoes to allow the hoof to build up the structures inside if possible. 6 months isn't too long


----------



## Tyssandi (19 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Has anyone had any experience of laminitics wearing Imprint Horse Shoes? If so, did your horse have any pedal bone sinkage and how long did it take for your horse to show significant improvement after having the Imprints on?

I have a 21yr old gelding with laminitis whose pedal bone has sunk in the right fore. He's had Imprints on for a week and shown slight improvement, but nothing significant and we are concerned that given the lack of immediate significant improvement we may need to pts (he is bright in himself).
		
Click to expand...

Yes my horse had imprint shoes  some sinkage and some rotation, give it time a week is not that long


----------



## Nari (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Thanks TallyHo. Have you had any experience where Imprint shoes have not managed to lift the pedal bone?
		
Click to expand...

While I agree with people saying that a week isn't long to expect a big improvement & that anything to support the whole foot is the way to go I just want to add a depressing note of reality - not all laminitics can be saved. Sometimes even the best possible treatment & care isn't enough. I know that sounds harsh & it isn't meant to, but if he doesn't make it it's even harder on you if you believe that doing something else would have saved a horse that clearly means a lot to you. Everything crossed that he does make a good recovery though.


----------



## JillA (20 July 2016)

Outcomes have been shown to be much improved with a proper realigning trim. I changed my horses management from heartbar shoes to barefoot with boots and pads when I read that outcomes are so much better, I'm not a naturally evangelical barefoot person but reading The Laminitis Site did make a lot of sense. 
You need to distinguish between the active inflammation of the laminae and immediate risk to the pedal bone, and the subsequent healing and regrowth process, when the risk is still there because good strong laminae have not yet taken the load. Mine is 10 months on, 3 months from getting rid of the shoes that masked the problems, by providing the support but not the balance and hoof development. He is sound and working but we still have to develop his soles and heels more, so his boots are there for rough stony ground.


----------



## dressage_diva (20 July 2016)

Nari said:



			While I agree with people saying that a week isn't long to expect a big improvement & that anything to support the whole foot is the way to go I just want to add a depressing note of reality - not all laminitics can be saved. Sometimes even the best possible treatment & care isn't enough. I know that sounds harsh & it isn't meant to, but if he doesn't make it it's even harder on you if you believe that doing something else would have saved a horse that clearly means a lot to you. Everything crossed that he does make a good recovery though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Nari, I appreciate that. I've already had the 'logistics' talk with my vet about what happens on Friday if we haven't got any positive news by then, as I'm determined not to be selfish and keep him going just for my own benefit. Right now I'm willing to give him a couple more days as he's bright in himself, asking for food, trying to nudge his door open and the vet has agreed that seeing if he can improve by Friday is not cruel and she fully supports my decision.


----------



## tallyho! (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Thanks Nari, I appreciate that. I've already had the 'logistics' talk with my vet about what happens on Friday if we haven't got any positive news by then, as I'm determined not to be selfish and keep him going just for my own benefit. Right now I'm willing to give him a couple more days as he's bright in himself, asking for food, trying to nudge his door open and the vet has agreed that seeing if he can improve by Friday is not cruel and she fully supports my decision.
		
Click to expand...

Be sure that you are giving soaked hay (20mins max) and no food that has a high starch content. No food at all is best, just soaked hay. Sugar makes the situation worse for laminitics. Unmollassed sugar beet is about the only thing suitable and it has a high calcium content which will help things. Absolutely nothing that is grain based either. A handful of grass nuts as a treat is better than any treat containing grain starch.

The detox process is as crucial as the farriery/trim/boot/imprint shoe. I've seen and heard people have lots of success with Global Herbs Restore or P45 by Trinity Consultants. 

Two weeks should see some improvements, the inflammation that caused the laminitis should be receding if you've addressed the underlying cause/s. I hope he makes an improvement but I think you are being wise and pragmatic about the outcomes.


----------



## dressage_diva (20 July 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Be sure that you are giving soaked hay (20mins max) and no food that has a high starch content. No food at all is best, just soaked hay. Sugar makes the situation worse for laminitics. Unmollassed sugar beet is about the only thing suitable and it has a high calcium content which will help things. Absolutely nothing that is grain based either. A handful of grass nuts as a treat is better than any treat containing grain starch.

The detox process is as crucial as the farriery/trim/boot/imprint shoe. I've seen and heard people have lots of success with Global Herbs Restore or P45 by Trinity Consultants. 

Two weeks should see some improvements, the inflammation that caused the laminitis should be receding if you've addressed the underlying cause/s. I hope he makes an improvement but I think you are being wise and pragmatic about the outcomes.
		
Click to expand...

Hi TallyHo, I'm following my vets advice on feeding - he is having soaked hay and only a small amount of Spillers Happy Hoof for breakfast and dinner in order to take his bute (vet wants him on feed as he is loosing too much weight being in).

I now have Andrew Poynton (who invented Imprints) coming out today to examine him and refit the Imprints (vet is going to take fresh x-rays whilst we are there for him to work off), so this is our last hope!


----------



## JillA (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Thanks Nari, I appreciate that. I've already had the 'logistics' talk with my vet about what happens on Friday if we haven't got any positive news by then, as I'm determined not to be selfish and keep him going just for my own benefit. Right now I'm willing to give him a couple more days as he's bright in himself, asking for food, trying to nudge his door open and the vet has agreed that seeing if he can improve by Friday is not cruel and she fully supports my decision.
		
Click to expand...


Seriously? Does that mean you are considering euthanasia without giving the poor horse the time he needs? Send him to me, I'll take him off your hands


----------



## dressage_diva (20 July 2016)

JillA said:



			Seriously? Does that mean you are considering euthanasia without giving the poor horse the time he needs? Send him to me, I'll take him off your hands
		
Click to expand...

I have been listening to my very experienced vet, my regular farrier and the remedial farrier and none of them have ever seen a horse in his condition recover. I am getting out one of the top laminitic farriers in the country this afternoon for his honest opinion - he's already seen the various xrays and we are taking more this afternoon before he tries to give him some pain relief by refitting the Imprint Shoes.

They are all very experienced with laminitic horses and are concerned that the lack of any significant improvement in his pain levels is very worrying. There is no way at his age he can continue in such pain much longer without it having a detrimental effect on his quality of life. I am not taking this decision lightly, but when the experts are saying to me that it would be inhumane to keep him alive into next week (unless he suddenly starts to improve) I do have to listen to them! He can barely put any weight on his right foot at present and is struggling to even more around his stable. We have tried heart bar shoes, frog supports and now Imprint Shoes.

I am not giving up on him yet, but I also have to be realistic and accept that if all the experts are telling me this is the end of the road, then I have to do what is right for the horse and not selfishly keep him alive in pain if there is no hope of him ever becoming field sound again (I do not want to resign him to a life of box rest!).

I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed that the new farrier this afternoon (who is coming with a different experienced vet from my practice) is able to get him some relief.


----------



## Auslander (20 July 2016)

JillA said:



			Seriously? Does that mean you are considering euthanasia without giving the poor horse the time he needs? Send him to me, I'll take him off your hands
		
Click to expand...

Knock it off. The last thing this poor woman needs at the moment is strangers on the internet getting all judgemental. She isn't going to euthanase for the hell of it - none of us would. A bit of empathy would not go amiss.


----------



## dressage_diva (20 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			Knock it off. The last thing this poor woman needs at the moment is strangers on the internet getting all judgemental. She isn't going to euthanase for the hell of it - none of us would. A bit of empathy would not go amiss.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Trust me I am doing everything I can for this horse - I've had him since a 4yr old (he's 21 now). But I also understand sometimes the best thing you can do for a loved pet is to end their suffering.


----------



## Auslander (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Thank you. Trust me I am doing everything I can for this horse - I've had him since a 4yr old (he's 21 now). But I also understand sometimes the best thing you can do for a loved pet is to end their suffering.
		
Click to expand...

I completely understand - having been going through this since January. It's a rotten, horrible condition, and I wouldn't condemn anyone for the decision they make, either way.


----------



## ester (20 July 2016)

did I miss whether the horse has been cushings tested?


----------



## dressage_diva (20 July 2016)

ester said:



			did I miss whether the horse has been cushings tested?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's tested very definitely negative for cushings and EMS (blood tests not even close to borderline). Also has no typical cushing's symptoms.


----------



## ester (20 July 2016)

Ah, in some ways that's a shame. 
I hope it goes ok today with the imprints and you can hopefully see some improvement. I have to admit to not really knowing how they are supposed to work though I am sure they do.


----------



## PorkChop (20 July 2016)

Hope you are feeling more positive by the end of the day - sending you a hug, just remember you are doing everything you can at present x


----------



## dressage_diva (20 July 2016)

We might have some hope! We finally found an abscess and we now have that draining. Andrew Poynton was also fabulous and we have refitted imprint shoes in a different way and already horse seems slightly happier - we were able to shoe his opposite foot with him only sedated whereas last time even with sedative and nerve block he was not willing to put the weight on his poorly foot so we could shoe his other foot.

Trying not to get too excited, but horse already seems slightly happier (won't know for sure until sedative completely worn off).

I will update with more details later (in the hope they might help someone else), but now have to dash back to work to make up the 3 hours I've been at the stables with vet and farrier!


----------



## Nari (20 July 2016)

Oh that's good news, I was almost scared to open this thread to see what the update was! I'm looking forward to more details, I spent a lot of time dealing with laminitis in a big horse, though his was Cushings related, & while he's no longer with me I'm still interested in anything I can learn about treatment.

Wishing you all the luck in the world & so relieved that this isn't an update saying there was no hope


----------



## tallyho! (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Hi TallyHo, I'm following my vets advice on feeding - he is having soaked hay and only a small amount of Spillers Happy Hoof for breakfast and dinner in order to take his bute (vet wants him on feed as he is loosing too much weight being in).

I now have Andrew Poynton (who invented Imprints) coming out today to examine him and refit the Imprints (vet is going to take fresh x-rays whilst we are there for him to work off), so this is our last hope!
		
Click to expand...

Just to say, many vets suggest happy hoof as it's been approved by the laminitis trust... However!! It's really high in sugar. Don't feed it. I'm sure your vet is great but he may not be a nutritionist. Sadly, happy hoof is one of the worst things to give. Try speedibeet with a chaff instead and Red Horse Laminitis Support. Much better.

Brilliant, AP lives not that far from here. I know lots of horses he has helped . Some have successfully competed again shod and barefoot.


----------



## tallyho! (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Thank you. Trust me I am doing everything I can for this horse - I've had him since a 4yr old (he's 21 now). But I also understand sometimes the best thing you can do for a loved pet is to end their suffering.
		
Click to expand...

When listening to the experts, just also, take the time to look at other options as there has been huge improvements in laminitis which have been dismissed over the years. Take in all the expert advice, but also, trust your instincts and intelligence. The more you educate yourself, the better you are armed with knowledge. Together with all the advice, you will be better prepared for everything to come. Laminitis was a huge learning curve for me... many complicated twists and turns.

I'm just saying that you should love a lot, trust a few, but always always paddle your own canoe!


----------



## PorkChop (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			We might have some hope! We finally found an abscess and we now have that draining. Andrew Poynton was also fabulous and we have refitted imprint shoes in a different way and already horse seems slightly happier - we were able to shoe his opposite foot with him only sedated whereas last time even with sedative and nerve block he was not willing to put the weight on his poorly foot so we could shoe his other foot.

Trying not to get too excited, but horse already seems slightly happier (won't know for sure until sedative completely worn off).

I will update with more details later (in the hope they might help someone else), but now have to dash back to work to make up the 3 hours I've been at the stables with vet and farrier!
		
Click to expand...

Great news


----------



## tallyho! (20 July 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			We might have some hope! We finally found an abscess and we now have that draining. Andrew Poynton was also fabulous and we have refitted imprint shoes in a different way and already horse seems slightly happier - we were able to shoe his opposite foot with him only sedated whereas last time even with sedative and nerve block he was not willing to put the weight on his poorly foot so we could shoe his other foot.

Trying not to get too excited, but horse already seems slightly happier (won't know for sure until sedative completely worn off).

I will update with more details later (in the hope they might help someone else), but now have to dash back to work to make up the 3 hours I've been at the stables with vet and farrier!
		
Click to expand...

Good news!


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2016)

Hi everyone

I realise that although I promised an update, I never actually got around to doing one! A lot has happened in the last month and it hasn't been easy - for every step forward we've taken a step back. The horse isn't out of the woods just yet (and has sadly taken several steps back this week) but I wanted to post an update in case my story helps anyone else considering Imprint shoes.

After Andrew Poynton fitted the imprint shoes and we had released the abscess, there was a definite improvement in the horse. We used iodine to treat the abscess (and antibiotics) and it seemed to be taking a long time to heal. Unfortunately it transpired that after a while what we were drawing out with the poultice was not abscess, but actually soft tissue fluid and the horse started to become slightly more lame. We then stopped poulticing and just did daily tubbing in salt water and applied an iodine sugar paste using cotton wool and duct tape. Initially this was working and the sole hardened up and the horse was much more comfortable (not sound by any means, but no longer horrendously lame!). But at the beginning of this week he took a turn for the worse , went horrendously lame and suddenly proud flesh formed on the sole (it is so large it was deeper than the shoe, meaning when he puts his foot down the proud flesh touches the ground first instead of the shoe). We've been treating it with copper sulphate for 48hours but no major improvement yet. We're giving him until Monday but if it hasn't made progress by then we will debride the proud flesh. I've raised another thread about that so won't discuss it any more here.

During all of this my usually hungry horse went off his soaked hay - he was simply bored of it (still had appetite for his happy hoof and the hand grazing he was now allowed). Tried dry hay and he stopped eating that within a day or so and he rapidly began to lose weight - he looked very hollow (nothing in his gut), very ribby and like a welfare case!). We eventually found that he was happy to eat Readigrass, so he is on that with several meals of Happy Hoof a day (vet isn't concerned about laminitis so much now as making sure he doesn't starve!). We then mixed the readigrass with dry hay and he's now happily eating again and looking less ribby.


----------



## JillA (18 August 2016)

Has he been on bute for the pain for some time? Friends horse developed colitis in similar circumstances, if his gut is compromised due to either the NSAIDs or the stress he could have either gastric ulcers or colitis. so may well need medicating for that. What does your vet say? I think a blood test was used to diagnose hers.


----------



## tallyho! (18 August 2016)

So sorry to hear you are having such drawbacks  Sending hugs all around... can't believe he's got like that. Why did they prescribe antibiotics for abscess? It's completely contraindicated.

I know this going against your vet but please stop feeding Happy Hoof - it is molassed and has a high amount of sugar. Just switch to grass chop or grass nuts. I did this and it made a huge difference to my laminitic. Mix it wth speedibeet to add fibre and calcium which will help palatability too.


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2016)

Thanks both. He has been on Bute for a while and ulcers are a concern for us but equally vet and I agreed that right now our concern is getting any food inside him and we don't want to try adding more things to his feed which is just going to turn him off eating again. As we've now found a combination of forage that works we are going to stick with that until he has some more weight on him. Once he's been eating regularly for weeks we can start trying to tweak his diet.

I know Happy Hoof is not liked by some people whilst others swear by it. At the moment it's one of the few things he'll happily eat (trust me we tried for several weeks to ride out his stubbornness by refusing to give in but it got to the point where we had to give him something he would eat or he would starve). I will definitely plan to get him off it as soon as we can.

Antibiotics were prescribed for abscess as it seemed to be taking a very long time to drain and vet was concerned (and other people have agreed with their decision). The abscess started showing signs of improvement once he was on the antibiotics (admittedly could have been a coincidence).


----------



## ester (18 August 2016)

Poor you OP, but thanks for the update, I am sure it will help others on search in future too.

prolapsed tissue is an issue with wet poulticing so I hope the copper sulphate starts to work. 

If you can get it I would feed Agrobs over happy hoof or readigrass, it is very palatable but not just ryegrass like the readigrass or molassed like the HH. Just a suggestion though, obviously eating is important.


----------

